# Giro New Road LT jersey fit? Small? Just plain weird?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

The Giro New Road LT jersey has the specs I'm looking for: plain, 3 pockets, 1 zip pocket, full zip and on clearance everywhere. Which leads me to ask: Is the fit small or just plain wrong?

I wear medium pearl izumi. Will I need a large Giro? Their sizing chart says I'm near upper end of Large and with no inventory in town to try I'm hoping for answer here.

Thanks in advance.


----------

